# Bread Like Subways



## Vernon (May 21, 2005)

I want to start a sandwich shop and want to produce bread like Subways does anyone know recipes like there bread


----------



## texasgirl (May 21, 2005)

Hi Vernon, 
I went through a lot of the copycat recipes sites and none of them had the recipes. This is one that I found for a specific herb bread that is suppose to be a clone for one of their breads. Maybe you can get the base of it and see if it comes out good. It looks to be like another forum of some kind, just scroll down and click on the herb and foccacia bread thread.
Good luck

www.vegsource.com/talk/recipes/messages/66698.html


----------



## texasgirl (May 21, 2005)

BTW, Welcome to DC
I didn't catch when you came in. Hope you stay, it's pretty friendly here. And lots of good recipes.


----------



## jkath (May 21, 2005)

Hiya, Vernon!

I wish I had that recipe! However, stick around, as someone may have a good recipe for you (Maybe OldCoot does?) Anyway, we're not as busy on the weekends as during the week, so hang on and I'm sure someone can find something for you!

and welcome, btw!


----------



## Vernon (May 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot and i will be sticking around it is a good forum
My name is Vernon Purcell and I live in England GB


----------



## Lugaru (May 21, 2005)

You know subway and places like that use high protein bread mixes... try about 1 tsp of powdered milk in your bread mix. My dad experimented with this and had great results.


----------

